# gravel or sand



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

just started my tank and was wondering what kind of experiences everyone had with the different materials you can use for the bottom


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

i've recently removed all my gravel from my tank. i had river rock and it was a huge hassle to keep clean. all the crap and food got wedged under the rocks. i am switching to sand because i read it was easier to maintain. but the problem with sand is it can get sucked into your filters and possibly due damage, but you can stop this by putting a sponge in the intakes.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Gravel all the way.

I personally hate sand but that's just me.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i cant state this so much. GO GRAVEL. I just switched from sand to gravel. The sand is IMPOSSIBLE to keep clean and maintain, it leas to high nitrate levels and is always showing massive loads of crap. Do yourself a favor and go gravel...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It all depends on personal perference. I have a sand and gravel tank and I personally love my sand tank. I find it easy to take care of. It takes me about 5 Mins to clean all the crap up because it gets accumulated in one corner. The only other thing I have to do are water changes. My huge wet/dry also helps :laugh:


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thanx for the thoughts


----------



## water boy (Jan 15, 2004)

If you wanna have alott of maitnence and posible screw your filter up.. GO SAND.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think ill stick with gravel


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

IMO sand is better, it looks better and does not let stuff build up under it, I have not had any problems with my filter, and when I clean up the crap I lose a very small amount of sand. it looks alot nicer and more natural in my opinion. and really takes no more work than gravel.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

robrefvik said:


> IMO sand is better, it looks better and does not let stuff build up under it, I have not had any problems with my filter, and when I clean up the crap I lose a very small amount of sand. it looks alot nicer and more natural in my opinion. and really takes no more work than gravel.


 I second that!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

If you have a lot of experience and don't mind changing it later go sand else go gravel. Seems like some fish/filtration do fine with sand and others cause too much problems to make it worthwile. Also sand is not the ideal substrate for planting.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I have used Pure crushed marble in three tanks and it works. its whiter than other sand and looks great. i got it at homedepot. worked with many many fish so i know its safe.

arowanas, clown knifes, convicts, rbps, pacu, silver dollars, cory cats, molys, puffers, ... you get it. its safe and looks great! i think i have pix....


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

sorry so big but i dont have time to resize.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

hmmm i think sand will be good if your thinking of doing lots of planting... it helps keep the firtilizers down at the bottom and this will then not stain your tank. the last time i tried gravel, the water got stained yellow because of the plant fertilizers that i used....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

jah maan said:


> hmmm i think sand will be good if your thinking of doing lots of planting... it helps keep the firtilizers down at the bottom and this will then not stain your tank. the last time i tried gravel, the water got stained yellow because of the plant fertilizers that i used....


 are you kidding me? plants DO NOT GROW in sand. Most plants cant root properly.

While you say sand might be easier to maintain, i disagree, true the stuff usually stays on top and accumilates in one corner with a powerhead but if anything gets in the sand it is impossible to get it out effectivly.


----------



## jah maan (Jan 20, 2004)

no n0 no not only sand alone but sand on teh surface of your substrate to keep alll the firtilizer stains from leaking into your water. ive been using sand for the surface and i have been getting great results. not super fine sand but abit rough er sand


----------



## B_L_Z_BUB (Jan 26, 2004)

I thought Marble was bad for your ph


----------



## RedRider748 (May 6, 2003)

I use black sand and then put a very small amount of brown gravel over the sand, with a black background, it looks good. I havent had any filter problems, im running a wet/dry setup. As far as cleaning, all the crap stays in the corners and is real is to clean up without picking up sand. im completly satified with sand


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> i cant state this so much. GO GRAVEL. I just switched from sand to gravel. The sand is IMPOSSIBLE to keep clean and maintain, it leas to high nitrate levels and is always showing massive loads of crap. Do yourself a favor and go gravel...


 yes, you can't just do a gravel syphon on sand, so if you have piranha's or anything messy your going to have problems keeping it clean. I use sand only on my saltwater tanks


----------

